# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Question] Any bot for BfA?

## Bullerr

Looking for Private mining/Herb/Leather bot!

----------


## brekt

Looking for a simple gathering bot for Bfa, please respond if you know of one. Thank you.

----------


## Windoak

I'm being told from multiple sources that all "public" bots are a surefire way of getting banned. Apparently the only safe bet is to build one for yourself whilst never going public. Well... I'm not a coder, so I'm willing to pay for one. 

My only requirement is that the rotation is accurate, competitive and has a low risk of me being banned. 

I'm not sure how these transactions work and/or if there will be ongoing maintenance from the developer, but I'd be willing to go that route if the price is right. 

Please message me with the details on how the commitment would work.

Looking forward to a response.

Thanks.

----------


## bouncybearr

> I'm being told from multiple sources that all "public" bots are a surefire way of getting banned. Apparently the only safe bet is to build one for yourself whilst never going public. Well... I'm not a coder, so I'm willing to pay for one. 
> 
> My only requirement is that the rotation is accurate, competitive and has a low risk of me being banned. 
> 
> I'm not sure how these transactions work and/or if there will be ongoing maintenance from the developer, but I'd be willing to go that route if the price is right. 
> 
> Please message me with the details on how the commitment would work.
> 
> Looking forward to a response.
> ...


I hope you don't follow through with this. Idk if your looking for a routine where it does everything for you like heal, cc, damage, etc. Because I doubt anyone can make one here than can make it so your survivability is good. You may find decent damage rotations, but when it comes to survivability and cc, your doomed. That is only something a skilled player can do as feral while doing damage.

----------


## BaloushiBoost

Hello,

I am looking for a working private bot for mining and gathering for the live wow (Battle for Azeroth).

Please Pm me if you have anything.

Thanks

----------


## Buster91

I am looking for one aswell. I'm willing to pay for it. PM me please.

----------


## AbdullaFares997

Hey, I am willing to pay too for a private working bot. PM me please and thank you

----------


## InT69x

If you found one! Can pm me too?  :Big Grin:

----------


## johnny11

I'm looking for a good Havoc DH rotation bot.
Also, I would like to have a gathering/skinning option as well if it's possible.
I am willing to pay for it. Please pm me if you have a solution.

Thanks

----------


## Flapdrol

Hello,

I am looking for a working private bot for mining and gathering for the live wow (Battle for Azeroth).

Please Pm me if you have anything. Willing to pay

Thanks

----------


## sonicxy

Looking for a private BfA fishing bot, willing to pay some moneyz  :Smile:  

PM me

----------


## kamil234

Just download one from github it was just updated 2 or 3 days ago ... EZ

Its pixel and sound detect. i been using it. its good to go

----------


## Lunkaann

Same as above

----------


## Docinka

Hi,
I'm new in this so i need bot to level up my characters from level 1 in wotlk private servers.
I tryed lazybot but i cant make it work, even dont know what everything i need to do to make it work

----------


## Windoak

> I hope you don't follow through with this. Idk if your looking for a routine where it does everything for you like heal, cc, damage, etc. Because I doubt anyone can make one here than can make it so your survivability is good. You may find decent damage rotations, but when it comes to survivability and cc, your doomed. That is only something a skilled player can do as feral while doing damage.


I just need something which will do an optimal damage rotation for me. Survivability and CC, I can do on my own. 

When Honorbuddy was still active, there was a perfect combat routine. It would detect AoE and tab rip/shred and everything. The rotation was seamless, whoever created that routine was a genius. If I could find that guy, I'd pay him right now to build something for me.

----------


## bksamq

same pm me pls

----------


## Dupheadss

Greetings guys, I hate to self advertise. but I would suggest keeping an eye on this project:

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wor...ns-of-bot.html (Early versions of BOT)

The team (I am apart of it) has a promising out-look!

----------


## sonicxy

threadbump

----------


## Poetica

Also looking for private bot for fishing, can chip in $$ for it. PM me if you have solution.

----------


## Dupheadss

Greetings guy. I would suggest keep an eye out on this project:

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wor...ns-of-bot.html (Early versions of BOT)

Kind regards
Dupheadss  :Smile:

----------


## TopNotchCarry

As what the title says i'd like to purchase a private herb bot please add my discord Pandora#1271 thanks!

----------


## Flapdrol

So no one has something...

----------


## dakrimnale

> So no one has something...


_Registered only, to reply so I hope you appreciate it bro.
_
Fishing Mongrel (3$ per mo sub, more fancy) works and Ultimate fish bot (completely free but not that fancy). 

You're welcome pirates. :Cool:

----------


## ev0

I've merged all these threads and locked it because too many people are risking:

- Being scammed
- Getting a virus sent to them through fake bots/bots with viruses attached
- Getting banned because botting is no longer a viable thing in World of Warcraft: Retail.

Botting on retail is no longer a feasible thing, unless you're purely kamikaze botting (getting as much resources before getting banned), or you play on a mac.


Please, if you see someone requesting a bot in this section for live, take a moment to report the thread. 

Thank you

----------

